# Best orange scent combo?



## Rachael (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi all! 

So I purchased some Orange 10x a while back thinking I was going to make a pure orange soap... still might, actually... but I have been playing around with the idea of making a scent combination instead. Do you have any favorite scent combos that include orange? I'm almost thinking an orange floral, I love the scent of orange blossom for instance, but being the creatively challenged person I am, I don't trust my ideas most of the time. Lol. 

I've got a lavender, orange, and patchouli in the works, which I'm really excited about. I am so happy I added the orange in to that soap, it really completes it, but the lavender/patchouli really comes through first in that batch. I'd like something that lets the orange shine through a bit more. What are some of your favorites? 

Thank you


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 28, 2019)

I like a citrus blend. I can't remember the percentage but grapefruit, orange and a little lemon is amazing.
If you have something sweet to add in, even better. Maybe a honey FO, just enough to take off the sharpness of the citrus.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Oct 28, 2019)

orange/anise
and I agree grapefruit/orange/lemon is good too


----------



## Carly B (Oct 28, 2019)

An orange patchouli without the lavender is also lovely.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 28, 2019)

Orange and patchouli. One of my favorites.


----------



## runnerchicki (Oct 28, 2019)

I'll add my vote to orange and patchouli. But I'm a lavender lover so I have to say that would be my first choice.  You could also try it with an evergreen scent like cypress or a spicier scent like cardamom.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 28, 2019)

Rachael said:


> I've got a lavender, orange, and patchouli in the works, which I'm really excited about.


"South of France" From _*EOCalc*_:

20% Patchouli (Indonesian)
20% Orange (Sweet)
10% Anise (Star)
50% Lavender 40/42

I like Orange & Clove for this time of year... as in "Wake the Dead" From _*EOCalc*_:

_*https://www.eocalc.com/blends/?ms_oils=14958,14948&ms_oils_operator=AND*_


Rachael said:


> I'd like something that lets the orange shine through a bit more.


I hear ya! I went down that road. Since Orange EO commonly functions as a "rounder" to round out any blend, I found the best way to get orange EO to "shine" is to blend it with an Orange FO.


----------



## SoapSisters (Oct 29, 2019)

I agree with @Marilyn Norgart  about orange and anise. Lovely! I've also used orange and lemongrass. Orange softens and sweetens the lemongrass.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Oct 29, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I hear ya! I went down that road. Since Orange EO commonly functions as a "rounder" to round out any blend, I found the best way to get orange EO to "shine" is to blend it with an Orange FO.



I'm thinking Orange 10 fold, Orange FO and Neroli EO or FO?  That would keep the full orange smell.  I recently bought a Neroli 'Cosmetic Grade' oil that is cheaper than an EO but still retains the lovely scent.


----------



## lsg (Oct 29, 2019)

2 parts orange EO to 1 part cedarwood EO is a good blend


----------



## MGM (Oct 29, 2019)

I'll second the orange + neroli as well as orange + clove. i HATE cloves. With a passion. But Trader Joe's made a cream a few years ago with orange and clove that was very nice, and I was able to replicate the balance to my liking (but do you think I wrote it down??). They key for me was just the tiniest bit of clove, I think.


----------



## Adobehead (Oct 29, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> I recently bought a Neroli 'Cosmetic Grade' oil



Do you mind saying where you found this?  What a fabulous idea! And thank you everyone who posted on this thread.  Love this.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 29, 2019)

I did lavender, orange and mint. I don't have the percentages, but it was something like 2 lavender 2 orange 1 mint, or 3 lavender, 2 orange 1 mint.


----------



## GML (Oct 29, 2019)

I did equal parts orange and mint, with one part cypress.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Oct 29, 2019)

Adobehead said:


> Do you mind saying where you found this?  What a fabulous idea! And thank you everyone who posted on this thread.  Love this.


Hola!  It's from my supplier in NZ and I'm not sure where they get it from.  I'd say if comes from an Essential Oil supplier of some kind, rather than n FO suppler.  They get their FOs from Candle Science in the USA, but I've search that website and not found any 'cosmetic grade' oils.


----------



## Soap Chef (Nov 20, 2019)

I made some soap with the orange 10x. It does smell good and strongly of orange but yes I think it would be better in a combination  Sorry it that's not helpful I'm a beginner still. I did get to try the orange in the shower for the first time last night and I love it.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 20, 2019)

@Adobehead : here's some info for you https://www.gonative.co.nz/shop/Essential+Oils/Cosmetic+Grade.html


----------



## sirtim100 (Nov 20, 2019)

If my shaving soap recipe works, the next batch is going to be patchouli, mandarin and maybe a dash of ceder. Or maybe even frankincense. What do all think about the frankincense?


----------



## Nanette (Nov 20, 2019)

I know serrata smells strong out of the bottle but softens to a spicy fragrance in soap--it would go with many things. I havent tried carterii as much as I de like to, melted some carterii resin in oil and it was Wonderful..I didnt try it in soap, as I had read it fades quickly when added that way..


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 21, 2019)

sirtim100 said:


> What do all think about the frankincense?


Good choice for shaving soap. Frankincense is one of the EOs mentioned on the Art of Shaving, that and Balsam Peru.

*Benefits of Frankincense*

ETA:  _*Frankincense Blends*_


----------



## Fiut (Nov 22, 2019)

My 5 cents  I did an HP soap with orange peels with combination of Orange EO and cinnamon EO. Maybe 6:1 ratio. I love it! Still curing, but the smell is definitely orange, with a bit bump of cinnamon to make it rich. Anchored with some tapioca starch.


----------



## Rachael (Nov 23, 2019)

Thank you all for the great ideas! I ended up doing an orange, patchouli, and cedarwood at about 6:3:1 to use up the patchouli and orange I had on hand. I really like it but I wish I wouldn't have added the cedarwood, I've found that I'm not really a cedarwood person and I can smell it even in that small amount. Yuck. Hope it fades out. It ended up just about perfect otherwise. I can't wait to do another orange batch and will definitely try a few of your suggestions!


----------

